# What am I?



## kelii36 (May 7, 2011)

This is my new puppy! I got him 3 days ago. He's 8 weeks old, and weighs 13 pounds. His mom was a larger mixed brown dog, and his dad was unknown. Any ideas what he could be a mix of, and any guess on how big he'll get? He's got a spotty tongue and curled tail, so I think there's some chow in him.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Lots of breeds have black on their tongues, doesn't mean chow. 
I see simple black lab right now.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

Lab with something curly-tailed.

Brady has a curly tail. We think there's some husky in him. So maybe he has some husky?

Sounds like he's a mutty mutt mutt like my lil boy


----------



## MuffinsMom (Oct 9, 2007)

I just got a new puppy too and was told she was a rottie/lab mix. She also has a curled tail which completely throws us off. I think your new puppy definitely has some black lab in him and maybe husky like mentioned above for the curly tail?


----------



## Deeken (Feb 14, 2011)

The tail curled over the back doesn't mean she has a breed in her for which the correct tails are curled. I've known full lab puppies with tails that curl over the back. In a lot of puppies, it has straightened out as they hit 6 or so months. If it doesn't straighten, its not a correct lab tail but the dog is still all lab.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Deeken said:


> The tail curled over the back doesn't mean she has a breed in her for which the correct tails are curled. I've known full lab puppies with tails that curl over the back. In a lot of puppies, it has straightened out as they hit 6 or so months. If it doesn't straighten, its not a correct lab tail but the dog is still all lab.


Yeah, my Lab (purebred but not AKC registered) had a curled tail.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Obi's tail pointed up when I first got him (not curled) but has straightened out and points down now. He's a JRT x.

I see lab.


----------



## kelii36 (May 7, 2011)

Here are some updated pics at nearly 15 weeks. He's 15.5 inches tall and weighs 29 lbs. I'm so interested because I would like to know how big he'll grow up to be. At the park he was the same size as a 6 month old female boxer, and the same as a 5 month old male boxer. The male boxer did have much heavier bones, though.


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

I'd say he'd be around 60lbs full grown. Falcor was 35lbs when we got him at 4 months and he weighs 88lbs at the moment (though he is looking a little chubby.)

And those boxers sound really small for their breed. 

Oh and I agree with everyone else, all I see is lab.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Additionally, many docked breeds have tails that curl over their back when the tail is left on. Dobes, Rotts, Schnauzers, Cockers, it's the only way to get the correct tailset of a docked tail.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks like a lab mix. I agree with Allyfally, I'd guess he'll probably end up in the 60-70ish pound range. (Roughly, doubling the weight at 16 weeks will give you some idea although it sometimes underestimates larger breeds' adult weight IMO.)


----------



## kelii36 (May 7, 2011)

thanks for the help guys!


----------

